# where to go?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
A few friends and I have decided that we want to head to western america to work and snowboard in a community that is friendly to young workers and snowboarders. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or if any one has done it and has any advice!
It is much appreciated!
thanks a bunch


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

By America, do you mean the United States or North America including Canada as well?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Mammoth, CA has loads of peeps from NZ and aussi.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Most resort towns are pretty friendly to snowboarders... considering that's a huge portion of the population... and many resorts have a lot of jobs open to foreign workers, and housing available as well. 

maybe a little more info on what kinds of things you were looking for would help narrow it down. Things like what kind of terrain is most important to you? How close do you want to be to a major city? Will you have any kind of transportation, or would you need to live somewhere with a bus system? Basically, there are tons of fun places you could go, from CO to Tahoe to BC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

i think i would like to be relatively close to a city. between three of us we will probably only have one car. so it would be cool to have some kind of public transportation available. We're looking for a pretty laid back area, nothing too rich and snooty ya know? the terrain isn't all that important. ive only been in new england so any kind of change will be great! 
thanks so much for giving more to think about and narrowing things down


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

colorado or CA or maybe even Utah or wyoming?......better get movin tho ......those kinda of jobs go fast at this time of year


----------

